# How to Mentally Stimulate a Poodle?



## Natasha (Oct 11, 2013)

I have read online and in books I should be mentally stimulating my standard puppy but I don't know how??? I am currently taking her for 3 walks a day, we play outside several times a day, I give her the kong when I can't hang out with her but I don't' know what else to do? Please advise.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Pogo loves trick training, and Snarky will go along with it if he's in the right mood. Their tricks so far include sit, stand, down, spin, roll over, wave, shake hands, back away from me, and go lie on the couch. I'm currently teaching Pogo to bow. Being a horse person, I think I will try to teach them the Spanish walk at some point too. They will look silly, but more silly means more attention.  I'm not going to teach them to speak. I made that mistake with a previous dog; the bark got very annoying when he'd go through his entire repertoire of tricks in hopes of getting a treat. I'm also not going to teach them to sit up and beg. I worry that my lanky guys will injure their backs.

I had an "easter egg" hunt for my guys today. I locked the boys out on the porch, so they couldn't follow me around. Then I stashed treats all over the house: one balanced on the rung of a kitchen chair, one by the front door, one halfway up the stairs, one on the base of the cat condo, etc. When I got tired of hiding treats I let the boys out and told them to go look. Snarky especially loves this game, as he has a better nose than Pogo.


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know how old your puppy is but you can play your choice. You can sit in front of your pup with treats in your hand, close your hand and wait for her to stop trying to get them out of your closed hand. When she stops mark it with a yes or a clicker and pick one out and give it to her. Repeat until she understands that she only gets one when she is quiet and looks at you. After working on this for a few days then you open your hand and start that way, if she reaches for them close your hand. Repeat marking good behavior, In a few weeks when she gets good at it you can put them on the ground and cover with your hand if she reaches for them. Don't tell her no let her figure it out. When she waits and looks at you mark with a yes or clicker. Soon you will be able to drop them and she will wait for you to give them to her without touching them.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I play hide and seek with my spoo. The kids get involved too. Chanter loves it!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Mental stimulation is not walking your dog or similar activities alone. Mental stimulation is games, interactions,training,or puzzles. Since Dreamer was a puppy,I have been training her tricks. I also do rally and agility. These activities not only give your dog mental stimulation, but can also provide physical exercise. Training a puppy to go around a cone is a game and puzzel for them. They are learning something new. Teaching a puppy how to heel, or come, or shake a paw are all mental stimulation.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sniffing walks, with lots of time to read the p-mails, study tracks of rodents, and generally learn about the world are great. Easter egg hunting (we call it Hunt the Treat) is my dogs' absolutely favourite game ever, and you can actually see their noses and minds working! All training becomes a fun game if you make it happy, with lots of rewards and let the puppy work out how to get the reward herself. I think it is actually easier with pups because everything is new to them!

If your pup is getting several short walks with lots of sniffing, is meeting lots of nice people and dogs and other animals, and is getting playful training and interesting chew toys in between, I don't think you need to worry. It's worth having some really tiring mental games like treat hunting up your sleeve for when blase adolescence strikes, however!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain hunts turtles just about every day on our AM walk, and we are learning a little ritual about how nice they are and how fun it is to find, but then not disturb & leave them in peace (with treats aplenty). Our version of hide & seek is played with one toy or another, which I hide & she finds & retrieves to hand. She is slowly (informally) learning the different names for toys, so that I can ask her to go get "baabaa", for example, and she will find it and retrieve it. We do other tricks at impromptu moments (sit, high five, jump, dead dog, etc.); these are all done in play, and very informally.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

These are GREAT ideas!!! I've had the same problem but some of mine has been I've been sick and I do suffer with chronic pain so there are times I wish she would just curl up on the couch with me not attack me on the couch. Lol. I feel like I've been doing well but not best. She sits, lays down and high five. I've even made a game of high ten where she puts both paws up on my hands. She loves it but it's for fun. I'm going to work on the hiding a toy. I just feel that the treats are to big a deal all the time and I want her to just have fun BUT I know they do motivate her! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

MonaLisa said:


> ... I'm going to work on the hiding a toy. I just feel that the treats are to big a deal all the time and I want her to just have fun BUT I know they do motivate her! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi MonaLisa, I do give Rain a treat when she returns the toy, most of the time. There are lots of variations on this game you can play, so it continues to be stimulating & interesting. For example, if Rain is looking bored, I'll ask her to run upstairs and bring a toy down; make a big fuss over her when she does it, then move on to some other activity or amusement.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

What is the training treat of choice for y'all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> What is the training treat of choice for y'all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I use different kinds. I give them a variety to keep them interested. I also choose different textures depending on whether I'm at home, on a short walk, or on a long walk. I hate having slimy hands; I get really skeeved out by treat goo on my hands. 

I use a dry and non-greasy treat when I'm away from home and know I can't get to a sink. Charlee Bear treats usually go over pretty well with my guys. They don't much like the Cloud Star biscuits shaped like ginger bread men. Dried liver is a favorite, but it gives them the runs if they eat too much. 

On short walks I will give them chewy treats. They love Blue Buffalo and Zukes. Cloud Star chewy treats are a close runner for dog approval. I will also use dry cat food as a treat on a short walk. All of these leave my hands slightly greasy and smelling like dog treats, which makes me want to finish the walk and wash my hands.

At home I will use chopped up pieces of cheese and bacon for extra special rewards (as well as anything I'd use on a walk.) Obviously cheese and bacon are really smelly and greasy. I usually head right to the sink after offering these treats. Yup, I'm neurotic.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> What is the training treat of choice for y'all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Anything from Zuke is good for ours.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I love Zukes treats as well. And we use IQ treat balls and puzzles from Kyjen.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> What is the training treat of choice for y'all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Homemade beef jerky for Rain. This is her "everything/alltime" treat, since we do not make a distinction between training & play.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I did today's easter egg hunt with a mixture of Sogo's chicken pot pie crunchy treats, Mother Hubbard crunchy treats, Fromm crunchy treats, and Cloud Star chewy treats. The boys were being total treat snobs. They ran around looking for the chewy treats first. They would eat one of the Fromm treats if they happened across it, but they didn't actively hunt for one. They completely blew off the Sogo's treats. They would run their noses right over one and move on. They weren't much more interested in the Mother Hubbard treats. I think I need to invite a Labrador over to clean up after them!


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Yesterday I became a member of a group on Facebook who also invents games for their dogs (or cats)...
It is in Dutch so I don't think it will be very helpful if I give the link but
I love this one: hide some treats or just some food in the carpet (see picture) and the dog can play and search for hours  They love it!

You only need a doormat with holes in it and fabric. 
A couple of hours knotting and you'll have your own.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I love the book 101 Dog Tricks. It shows you how to teach cool tricks in stages. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

The "easter egg hunt" you all are talking about is very similar to the sport of NoseWork. My Hudson and I have been working at this for about 18 months or so and we just love it. It is very stimulating for him and is just fun to watch him find the "hides" and to see how well he has learned to problem solve.


----------

